# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Προειδοποιητικά φώτα εξόδου γκαράζ

## Fubar.gr

Έχουμε ένα πάρκιν στο οποίο κάποιοι κατα την έξοδο τρέχουν υπερβολικά. Οπότε αποφασίσαμε να βάλουμε κάποια παλλόμενα προειδοποιητικά φώτα ωστε να βγαίνουν πιό προσεκτικά.

Αυτό που είχα στο μυαλό μου ήταν δύο πορτοκαλί φώτα τα οποία θα αναβαν εναλλάξ, όπως περίπου αυτά που βάζουν στις σιδηροδρομικές διαβάσεις.

Το πρώτο που έκανα ήταν να ψάξω για κάποια έτοιμη λύση. Απ'οτι φαίνεται όμως, οι τιμές στα προιόντα ασφαλείας και σηματοδότησης είναι τσιμπημένες. Ενδεικτικά το σύστημα που βρήκα κόστιζε κάπου 80 ευρώ το κάθε φανάρι χωρίς τις (ειδικού τύπου) λάμπες και 120 ευρώ η πλακέτα ελέγχου.

Αρα μιλάμε για σύνολο περίπου 300 ευρώ. Επιπλέον, λόγω των παραδοσιακών λαμπτήρων πυρακτώσεως, θα έχει μεγάλη κατανάλωση ρεύματος.

Οπότε αποφάσισα να φτιάξω κάτι μόνος μου με LED, τα οποία και χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση έχουν, και πιό φτηνά θα μου βγούν.

Βρήκα αυτά τα φλάς φορτηγού με 40 ευρώ το ένα: http://www.accessories-eshop.gr/shop...mm-20led-45776

Έχουν ενσωματωμένο driver και απλά τους δίνεις τάση απο 9 εώς 33 Volt. Στα 12 Volt τραβάνε κάπου 130mA ρεύμα το καθένα.

Για το κύκλωμα της εναλλαγής χρησιμοποίησα ένα Arduino pro mini και απλά τροποποίησα λίγο το έτοιμο sketch BlinkWitoutDelay

Ο κώδικας εδώ για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται:




```
const int ledPin1 =  11;      // the number of the LED pin
const int ledPin2 =  10;      // the number of the LED pin


int ledState = LOW;             // ledState used to set the LED


unsigned long previousMillis = 0;        // will store last time LED was updated


void setup() {
  pinMode(ledPin1, OUTPUT);
  pinMode(ledPin2, OUTPUT);
}


void loop() {

  int pot = analogRead(A1);
 
  unsigned long currentMillis = millis();

  if (currentMillis - previousMillis >= pot) {
    previousMillis = currentMillis;

    if (ledState == LOW) {
      ledState = HIGH;
    } else {
      ledState = LOW;
    }
    
    digitalWrite(ledPin1, ledState);
    digitalWrite(ledPin2, !ledState);}
  }
```


Εδώ ένα gif απο όταν έκανα τις δοκιμές πάνω στο breadboard:



Στη συνέχεια σχεδίασα μια απλή πλακέτα στο Eagle πάνω στην οποία μπήκε το arduino, το ποτενσιόμετρο που ρυθμίζει πόσο γρήγορα θα αναβοσβύνουν τα φώτα και τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα:

Εδώ είναι η πλακέτα όπως βγήκε μετα την αποχάλκωση και το τρύπημα:





Με λίγο διαλυτικό νίτρου, το τόνερ εξαφανίζεται και φαίνεται ο καθαρός χαλκός:



Εδώ με τα εξαρτήματα τοποθετημένα. Τα εξαρτήματα είναι τα απολύτως αναγκαία. Έχει μία δίοδο στην είσοδο της τροφοδοσίας για προστασία απο αναστροφη πολικότητα, το ποτενσιόμετρο που ρυθμίζει την ταχύτητα, δύο τρανζιστοράκια 2N2222 που αναβοσβήνουν τα led, δύο αντιστάσεις για τις βάσεις των τρανζίστορ και κλέμες (terminal blocks) για την εύκολη και αξιόπιστη σύνδεση των καλωδίων. Και φυσικά το arduino



Και εδώ το κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας:



Και εδώ τα φώτα, βιδωμένα πάνω σε μια λαμαρίνα:



Η όλη κατασκευή είναι εντελώς πρόχειρη και ολοκληρώθηκε μέσα σε μερικές ώρες, γιατι ήθελα να εγκαταστήσω τα φώτα όσο πιό γρήγορα γινόταν. 

Σκόπευα να ξαναφτιάξω την πλακέτα πιό προσεγμένα, σε μικρότερες διαστάσεις και με κάποιο μικροελεγκτή και όχι arduino, με σωστα μετρημένες τρύπες ωστε να μπούν αποστάτες και να τοποθετηθεί μέσα σε κουτί κτλ.

Τελικά όπως λένε ουδέν μονιμότερο του προσωρινου. Η συσκευή όπως είναι τώρα έχει στην πλάτη της πάνω απο 1500 ώρες λειτουργίας (6 μήνες, 6 ημέρες την εβδομάδα, 12 ωρες την ημέρα) χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα.

Φοβόμουν κυρίως οτι τα led θα χάσουν τη φωτεινότητα τους με τόσες ώρες συνεχόμενης λειτουργίας. Απ ότι φαίνεται όμως τα συγκεκριμενα είναι πάρα πολύ καλής ποιότητας. Είναι τόσο δυνατά που φαίνονται έντονα ακόμα και την ημέρα και δέν έχουν πτώση φωτεινότητας.

Το συνολικό κόστος της κατασκευής ήταν:



```
Τροφοδοτικό 12 Volt DC, 3 A    = 10 ευρώ
Arduino mini pro               = 10 ευρώ
Φλάς φορτηγού, δύο τεμάχια     = 80 ευρώ
Διάφορα ψιλολοίδια             = 5 ευρώ

Σύνολο περίπου 105 ευρώ
```



Αν κάποια στιγμή δεήσω να το κάνω πιό μαζεμένο, θα το παρουσιάσω και στις ολοκληρωμένες κατασκευές  :Lol:

----------

michalism (19-12-16), 

street (12-08-16)

----------


## street

> Έχουμε ένα πάρκιν στο οποίο κάποιοι κατα την έξοδο *τρέχουν υπερβολικά*



βαλτε σαμαρακια  :Biggrin: 


και φυσικα φωτα ακομα καλυτερα , εγω θα ελεγα φαρο 


να σε πω και κατι αλλο ? δεν νομιζω να ειναι αναγκη να βαλεις ενα αρδουινιο για να κανεις τ λαμπες να αναβοσβηνουν ετσι  .....   για τον εκπαιδευτικο του χαρακτηρα ειναι μια χαρα  :Smile: 


κατα τααλλα σωραιος   :Biggrin:

----------


## vasilisd

Ωραιο φιλε μου, μπραβο!
Θα μπορουσε και με 555 να γινει και με χιλιους τροπους αλλα ας μη κατσουμε να αναλυσουμε το πως θα μπορουσε να ειναι, αλλα το γεγονος οτι δουλευει και εξυπηρετει τον σκοπο για τον οποιο φτιαχτηκε. 
Ωραιος!

----------

michalism (19-12-16), 

mikemtb (16-08-16)

----------

